# bbq pit trailer



## hogfan40 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking for a small to med. size bbq pit trailer to buy. i live in springdale arkansas, and i am willing to drive some distance to pick one up, if anyone has any ideas that would be great. thanks


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep an eye on craigslist.org and also watch the classifieds section here on the SMF.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=142
Here you've got people all over the country keeping an eye out for stuff like that. You'll see them pop up here fairly often.


----------



## got14u (Jan 8, 2010)

What THE DUDE said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's one that looks like it's actually in fairly decent shape, especially for the price.  The trailer looks like it needs a little TLC.  It's an ad that was posted 12-12-09, so it may not be active.  But take a look.

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/for/1506844515.html


----------



## hogfan40 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea, maybe something a little nicer, just wanting to pick up and go with it, i have around $2500 to $3000 to spend on one. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jdt (Jan 8, 2010)

give this guy a call, his prices are about 1/3 of the big boys, 

http://www.bellfab.com/


Single guy making custom homemade pits, he will make any mods you want, very easy to work with, his small/medium trailer pits cost less than many companies patio models do. With him you can upgrade to thicker steel cheaper than other companies because he works in the steel industry.


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 8, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Lang!

http://www.pigroast.com/


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Located in Fort Cobb, OK:

*http://tinyurl.com/trailer-rig*


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Hog40 there are a few more on craigslist.
http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/1519046282.html

I am just south of you in Fayetteville.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 8, 2010)

I missed this when reading the thread earlier.  PM me if you'd like a new trailer rig.  A friend of mine builds some nice ones that are probably in the ball park of what you're wanting to spend.


----------



## hogfan40 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the help to get me going in the right direction, i'm new to this forum, but not to smoking.

Hey etcher1, how you liking this weather up here?

Thanks again


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey there HogFan.  What JDT said about Bell Fab. is dead on...check this out, he quoted me $1,600 for this model (link below) when I talked to him just last month.  I bought his 'patio' version in April of '09 - very, very happy with price and quality...and like JDT said also, since he is custom building them one at a time - you can get it made to your specs.

Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This is his first try at selling on eBay...I know he sells mostly on Craigslist (Tulsa area) and also just by word of mouth and recommendations from satisfied customers like me .

The only issue for you would be getting it to your area...but with THIS kind of savings, you could drive there or even ship it and still come out WAY ahead!!

His description in the auction doesn't do that model justice, IMO - but this Craig guy...he's not much for getting long winded on the computer, emails, etc.  However, call his cell and he'll talk you to death about what all goes into these smokers.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would bet the reserve on that auction is around $1,500...although the one he quoted ME for $1,600 included a propane fryer burner and a 18 x 24" charcoal grill also, to be mounted on the other side of the smoker.

I am doing research now, because I think I'm going to pay $125 - $150 extra to make my trailer model a reverse flow.  I just need to get a few more good pictures of a Lang to email this guy, so he can do it right for me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with your search.


----------



## hogfan40 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bman62526, i will give him a call this weekend, alot of good reply's, something i was looking and hopeing for. I will ask him also about doing a reverse flow, i could drive anywhere in oklahoma, as i live on the border of arkansas.

Thanks again,


----------



## deltadude (Jan 9, 2010)

The perfect high performance BBQ trailer for you...


----------



## deltadude (Jan 9, 2010)

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/for/1536372851.html











http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/for/1505137692.html











http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/for/1541902067.html











http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/for/1508931036.html











http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/1543391511.html  this one only $800


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 9, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1543846557.html










http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/bfs/1542759203.html






http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/1542155302.html










http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/1542125976.html










I just looked and found these pretty quickly....if you want to search all of craigslist, use Craiglook.com


----------



## carpetride (Jan 9, 2010)

Some at Sikeston, MO

http://shop.ebay.com/fattkatt53/m.ht...&_trksid=p4340


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 9, 2010)

It sux's got some old frigs I'am wanting to mod, and it a little on the cool side to be messing with.


----------



## randya (Jan 9, 2010)

If you are coming to Florida on a vist, I can help look here for you?


----------



## hogfan40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of avenues to follow, i'm checking them all out, hope to have one here shortly. I will post pics when i have one w/ meat on it.

Thanks again.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hogfan,
This just came up yesterday.

http://fayar.craigslist.org/for/1546010734.html


----------



## rodirons (Aug 16, 2016)

FB_IMG_1469145109978.jpg



__ rodirons
__ Aug 16, 2016


----------

